# looks like a got my first knpv malinois!!!



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

just put in a deposit for a 5 month old malinois bitch, very nice drives 

pedigree

sire bokito Brn 13161
bitch Brn 21547

what can i expect at 18 months????


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

also i have to say a very big thank you to Ben Haley, who put me through to Michael his friend who breed the bitch. The nicest most helpful, supportive and humble working dog breeder i have ever talked to.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> what can i expect at 18 months????


on paper looks like a good dog.

to predict what you should expect at 18 months would require the gift of clarivoyance, not sure if anyone here has that. I would say though that what you have at 18 months is largely dependent on you, and what you do with the pup/dog.

congrats


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

yea but what does the paper say????//

bite
hunt
dominant
prey
civil
handler aggression
terratorial
social
late mature
early matre
sport
mwd

common joby my first knpv pup, im excited, dont let us down :-({|=


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> yea but what does the paper say????//
> 
> bite
> hunt
> ...


Does the paper have a percentage of dogs from a litter that have any of those things? 

Good luck. Out of curiosity, why did you get a puppy from KNPV background, instead of one from IPO parents..


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> yea but what does the paper say????//
> 
> bite
> hunt
> ...


I said congrats. OF the triats you listed, what did you see in the pup at 5 months?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

prey , heaps of prey, makes my gsd look like a lazy rottweiler
jumped over a 80 cm above ground pool and into the shallow water (wasnt filled to the top) and grabbed the tug and climbed over.
had her legs stuck in the chains that she was tied to (tie back) and the leg was parrallel to the ground and she was still trying to bite the tug .( i felt like telling the guy, "hay umm do u mind not breaking my future pups legs") 
in conclusion prey

about the nerves looked fearless but im assuming she was conditioned to all the enironmental stuff since she was 6 weeks. 

ohh and i got carried away and tried put her in defence a bit hehehe
she looked at my as if i was stupid

but anyways PREY

but what is the pedigree known for? in general? u know what i mean


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Congrats Michael, wish you the best of luck with her.

Like Dave, I'm also curious why you chose a KNPV bitch for IPO training? I only ask because it will limit how far you can go with her if you end up being a great team.

Regardless of your reasoning, I hope she turns out great and you enjoy your training.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i dont do ipo anymore, i was going to do ipo with my gsd, but life got in the way#-o

now i got more time and i want to do some ppd work with the malinois


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> i dont do ipo anymore, i was going to do ipo with my gsd, but life got in the way#-o
> 
> now i got more time and i want to do some ppd work with the malinois


Make mistakes. Learn. Grow. Have a good time!!!! Lots o' pics.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

ill definately post a video of her up as soon as i can, she will make me look good lol

im really interested in her pedigree tho

i know bokitos stud was from very similar lines to arko , ringo that is . also thers a mike suttle bitch in there (hope u can put some input on that line)

and i like bono pegge in there (duco 2 seegers, rambo rossum \\/)

thers another ringo (dobbelaar) but dont know anything about that one

thers also bongo? brn 13236

thers also endor brn 11366, is that the famous endor lol?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i dont think i like this bongo, 16 decendants and only 2 certified[-(


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

also both kamphius and suttle bred to this ringo.
any info on bite and hunt???


----------



## Lisa Radcliffe (Jun 9, 2011)

Michael Murphy said:


> ill definately post a video of her up as soon as i can, she will make me look good lol
> 
> im really interested in her pedigree tho
> 
> ...


If you have access to working dog.eu you maybe able to contact some of the people who own some progeny or have seen some of them in person. I did this when I imported my Bel Mal it was good to hear first hand info! Looks nice Congrats and good luck-


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Happy to see you finally found the pup you were looking for. you certainly did your homework and got tons of feedback from members here.

don't worry about puppy pics ... everybody loves em whenever they are posted 

since you have so much motivation now, i wish you would post frequent progress/vid reports. that doesn't happen here often

and SURE hope you start looking ONLY at what the pup brings starting from the day you get it rather than try and tie its behaviors to all the "other dogs" in the pedigrees you have thoroughly researched

most importantly hope you have a system in place and a good plan for what you are going to do...starting from day one also 
... easier said than done //lol//

- Tons of different suggestions on how to raise a pup will be thrown out here if you ask, but the advice will be closely tied to the type training system used and that varies a HUGE amount depending on who posts them 
- SOME advice would of course be tied to any sport you are training for, but it goes much deeper than that imo, and obviously i don't think you will be doing KNPV, but that's just a w.a.g. 

asking what it might look like at "xx" months might not be the best choice of questions to start out with .... seems strange to me, but that's only my .02

my Q's : is this going to be a sport competition dog ? or a PPD pet ? or possible future breeding stock ? ... or some/all of the above ? ... maybe ??

best of luck whatever road you have chosen


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks rick. Pups 5 months now. The breeder is giving me 6 weeks to put the money together for her, I only put in a deposit. So he'll keep working her for now. I'll be on a breedre contract, so I owe them one litter then she's all mine. 

The only thing im worried about now is that she's probably teething, and that doesn't seem to stop the rough tugging going on but im sure he knows wat his doing



I'm planning on posting a vid everyweek. And I'll need heaps of advice.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy;373881
I'm planning on posting a vid everyweek. And I'll need heaps of advice.[/QUOTE said:


> find someone near you to work with you and the dog, that is my advice.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> Thanks rick. Pups 5 months now. The breeder is giving me 6 weeks to put the money together for her, I only put in a deposit. So he'll keep working her for now. I'll be on a breedre contract, so I owe them one litter then she's all mine.
> 
> The only thing im worried about now is that she's probably teething, and that doesn't seem to stop the rough tugging going on but im sure he knows wat his doing
> 
> ...


money plus an entire litter. interesting.


T


----------



## Chi Nguyen (May 23, 2010)

Michael if you're paying for the pup and still on a breeder's contract, be very careful. In fact I would be running in the opposite direction, those things usually never work out. I hope the contract is in writing and if you don't mind me asking what are the terms of the contract?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Uhm? Breeders term and paying? It's usually one or the other. And what kind of money are we talking about? 5 mo is about puppy price + expenses, in my book.


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Michael Murphy said:


> Thanks rick. Pups 5 months now. The breeder is giving me 6 weeks to put the money together for her, I only put in a deposit. So he'll keep working her for now. I'll be on a breedre contract, so I owe them one litter then she's all mine.
> 
> The only thing im worried about now is that she's probably teething, and that doesn't seem to stop the rough tugging going on but im sure he knows wat his doing
> 
> ...


Congrats Michael, but like Chi said start running [-( unless the dog is for free then you could take it on breeder’s terms. I have had a look at his website and had to laugh. Don’t get fooled.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

Michael Murphy said:


> i dont think i like this bongo, 16 decendants and only 2 certified[-(


Hahahahahahahaha](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,) 

Dick


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Michael Murphy said:


> yea but what does the paper say????//
> 
> bite-probably
> hunt-probably not
> ...


I own Noa, I have used Ringo, I have owned two litter mates to Bokito, I owned Bokito's uncle, and one of his nephews. I also recently had a litter from his full sister here.
I can tell you this first hand......I would not expect much in the way of hunt drive from the top side of your dogs pedigree for sure, and maybe not much prey drive in general.
You mentioned something about Bongo and said you dont like him for some reason? I'm not sure what you are looking for, but Bongo is likely the best producer of well rounded police dogs you have in the front part of your pedigree.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

^ her prey looked good, so ur experience with them is not to good biters?

yea the money and contract thing, bit demanding but its really hard to good dogs, especiall knpv stuff, here in australia
and to be honest i dont really mind one breeding, especially since ill get first pick, and he'll be obviously be paying for the frozen semen etc, 

Selena , got any opinion or advice on the pedigree etc


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

frank i dont think he has a website?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Michael Murphy said:


> frank i dont think he has a website?


what is dogs name?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

jean (dont know how to spell it)

i think her brother is on the pedigree website NOA


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Michael Murphy said:


> frank i dont think he has a website?


Michael, this is his website :-$ http://vondasher.webs.com/ 
dont get sucked in to thinking only knpv dogs are good! a good dog is a good dog no matter if its knpv or ipo lines. I have also sent you a PM


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Take a look at his male page regarding semen!! My bet is he does not have most or any of them. http://vondasher.webs.com/males


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Frank La Fauci said:


> Take a look at his male page regarding semen!! My bet is he does not have most or any of them. http://vondasher.webs.com/males


is there any basis for this bet?


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> is there any basis for this bet?


Matter of speech I put $10 bucks on it LOL I just don’t think its fair for people to take innocent people for a ride JMHO


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

Thats not the breeder. Although I was told he wanted the bitch Im getting. They do have her brother and mother tho. The guy selling to me is Ben Haleys friend who I trust. Chris Jones know Haley pretty well ass well I think


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Michael, as you stated on your first post the BRN numbers of your dog. ck his site he has Bokito BRN 13161 as his male and his female Milly BRN 21547


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

^ Yea the breeder has been selling of his stock because he his got work related distractions etc. and that breeder in melbourne bought most of them. Ben gave him my contact details so im getting the bitch that he was keeping for himself to breeder from in the future etc


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

Michael, wish you all the best Good Luck. 
I personally would not let any breeder take advantage of breeding, if I had to pay for a pup BUT that’s my opinion.


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

i talked to some trusted gsd breeders etc and you were right Frank

im gong to have to renegotiate 

i wish i lived in holland 

live and learn :-(


----------



## Frank La Fauci (Jun 29, 2012)

What Part was I Right?


----------



## Michael Murphy (Nov 27, 2010)

its a bit pricey :???:


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

you will know in 18 months ..


----------



## Ben Haley (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey Michael

As per our telephone conversation I think he is asking too much. If you pay the outright price he shouldn't have breeding rights. As to bongo if I could reincarnate him I would. Bongo is the father of my Anja and you could not ask for a better dog. If only there were more of his offspring around. If there was I would probably still be breeding.


----------

